# Space Utilization



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey guys,

Been having some sleeping issues the last week or so, and I saw the thread "when I jump in, I go neck deep" and it reminded me that I haven't posted up my rack (same design basics). With the sleep thing, I figured I have plenty of time to make a thread. It's been up and running now for a while, but just now near completion. I like threads like this, so I figured others do as well.

Basically I had 3 of the metal baker's racks and was tired of them, because they weren't a true 48" long and not a true 18" deep and this restricted my tank space and this becomes an issue when I live in an apartment and all of my stuff is consolidated into one bedroom.










Close up of the bottom:



















I am just now finishing the top tanks, and will get pics as soon as they are done and planted. I plan on putting some 1x6s over the area that exposes the lights after I make some reflectors so I am not blinded when the timer kicks on.

I am replacing the racks one at a time and the next rack is the 40 breeder rack. One metal rack went to my quarintine area, the other to mcbobs here on the board. I haven't started setting the 40s up at all, just built the stand and put them on, haven't attached lights yet either, they are just sitting up there. There is a tank in the top middle, but it doesn't have the black trim on it.





































I built the rack, just like I have done with my salt water tank stands and my 55, using this reference:

75 Gallon Aquarium Stand

So now I have the 2 wooden racks and still have a metal one in my room holding my oods and ends. I plan on making the 40s front opening, hopefully sliding fronts.

That's what I have for now. I will update as I continue...

Derek


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks good, wish i had that kind of space!


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Lookin good! Keep pictures posted!


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks awesome. Man I wish I had some wood working tools.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments. I got a bit done on the 20s today and more tonight. I can't wait to work on the 40s, so trying to get the 20s out of my hair...


----------



## PacMan (Oct 9, 2008)

man, those 40's are going to be wicked. Cant wait too see them started!! now get some sleep. lol


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

What strip lights do you use on those Derek....btw looks great


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I buy these 4' long fixtures from lowe's that are dual t5s. I think they are $29.99 and I got some aluminum cheap to make reflectors. They are mounted above the twenties and are sitting on their sides over the 40s, so really only one bulb is shining on the 40s. Non HO, just what was available and what works for me. Plants love them.


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice man, ive been trying to figure out where to go with lighting for my new rack yours is lookin good
thanks
Logan


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Sweet rack


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Derek Benson said:


> I buy these 4' long fixtures from lowe's that are dual t5s. I think they are $29.99 and I got some aluminum cheap to make reflectors. They are mounted above the twenties and are sitting on their sides over the 40s, so really only one bulb is shining on the 40s. Non HO, just what was available and what works for me. Plants love them.


What is the profile like on these lights Derek? I've seen some cheap t5 fixtures at both home depot and lowes that are pretty tall. I've been looking at some of our aquarium fixtures at work that I can get for about $20 more then that, but they are only about 1 1/2" tall and have the reflectors built in. I'm trying to figure out how to utilize my space a bit better on my rack. As it is now I only have a total of 3 shelves and one of them is not at the very top so I'm losing some storage space.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

jubjub47 said:


> What is the profile like on these lights Derek? I've seen some cheap t5 fixtures at both home depot and lowes that are pretty tall. I've been looking at some of our aquarium fixtures at work that I can get for about $20 more then that, but they are only about 1 1/2" tall and have the reflectors built in. I'm trying to figure out how to utilize my space a bit better on my rack. As it is now I only have a total of 3 shelves and one of them is not at the very top so I'm losing some storage space.


Those are the same lights I use, but wal-mart has them for 15 + 2$ for a pair of bulbs.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Yea, these are only about 1.5" - 2.25" tall as well. The thing is they are non high output and no reflectors. I have a buddy that does aluminum work and always has scraps, and I really don't mind the non high output (no experience with the HO, I'm sure I would change my mind, ha), so I go with these. I will take a picture of the box tomorrow, as I am going to buy a few more for my 75 and 55. They come in a box the same shape as the fixture, you kind of have to assemble them as far as wiring up a power chord (not included, forgot to mention), setting up the end cap things, etc. they are super simple, very industrial grade.

Honestly, when you think about it, I'm sure you can get them cheaper if you order from like Big Al's fish supplies, or something like that, I just have slowly collected them and they are easy to mount and I can get them that day.

$29.99 - light fixture
$10-$12 - bulbs
$6 - power chord
$? - reflector

$46 - $48+ total depending on how involved you want to get, versus a plug and play item. If I was going to do it agian, I would order 6 from Big Al's during one of their sales, but I have these and may as well stick with them.

Looked through my album and here is a picture without reflectors... The top is even with a 2x4, so it's 3.5" to the bottom of the piece of wood.










Emily, thanks  . You mean they have 48" t5 bulbs for that cheap? Or smaller ones? Somehow the walmart back home and the one in manhattan always seem to not have the stuff I go looking for. Everyone says wal mart has those monkey vines for super cheap, and I will spend 30 minutes looking through the fake floral and other isles for those damn vines for the frog vivs and just come up dissapointed and questioning my sexuality....


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Those are very cool. I really like the adjustable air vents that you have on two of those tanks.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Lol, I am pretty sure the ones I get are 48" t5's, but I'm not 100% positive. The bulbs are really cheap though, I think it's like 2-3 bucks for a pair. You can get "plant bulbs" for 10 bucks, but I have gotton both and honestly can't see the difference. I guess the plant light has a whiter/bluer light, but it doesn't seem to have a huge effect on the plants. 

Haha, I can never find any good plants at wal-mart either. I am not sure where everybody is gettin' all these good deals :0


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Derek Benson said:


> Yea, these are only about 1.5" - 2.25" tall as well. The thing is they are non high output and no reflectors. I have a buddy that does aluminum work and always has scraps, and I really don't mind the non high output (no experience with the HO, I'm sure I would change my mind, ha), so I go with these. I will take a picture of the box tomorrow, as I am going to buy a few more for my 75 and 55. They come in a box the same shape as the fixture, you kind of have to assemble them as far as wiring up a power chord (not included, forgot to mention), setting up the end cap things, etc. they are super simple, very industrial grade.
> 
> Honestly, when you think about it, I'm sure you can get them cheaper if you order from like Big Al's fish supplies, or something like that, I just have slowly collected them and they are easy to mount and I can get them that day.
> 
> ...


Those are just the ones that I thought you had. The ho setups are nice, but they aren't necessary. If your plants are growing I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Emily, you will have to give me a link to them or some pics.

I got some pink foam today to provide a base for the background of the tank. My room mate forgot about our cable bill, so I am without internet, using a friend's now.


----------



## MHfan305 (Oct 28, 2008)

the bottom right tank on tht rack makes me very curious, could you maybe post a few pics of it?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

The 20 gallon? It's got 2 adult citronellas in it. I have a picture when it was first set up, and will get a couple established shots (it's been maybe 5-6 months now) when I get back from the holiday trip.










It then got some more leaf litter, riccia, etc. after the picture was taken.


On a little update, I got my pink insulation foam to serve as a removable background platform for all of the tanks (copied from Gabe - frogmanroth). Hope to start great stuffing soon.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Derek, I just got another light from wal-mart. They are T8's and like 10 bucks. The one I got is white but there are stainless steel ones for 15$. And for a pair of bulbs it was 3 bucks. I looked online but I didn't see them, they are 48" long T8's.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Looks good, nice thing about wood racks is you can build them just the size you want. I've considered building another one.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks Kyle.

I will take some new pictures here soon, but my internet got shut off and I am using a friends now.

I had always thought that my wood working abilities (hardly any) severly shadowed my glass aquarium making skills, so making a custom shelf for already made tanks was much easier than the opposite.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

I can't wait to see those six 40gallon verts planted and full of phyllomedusas. post pics plz


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Hah, well that makes 2 of us. I am taking it a bit slower, working on one at a time. Hardscapes first


----------

